# Red dot / crossbow problems



## PassThru (Apr 4, 2006)

I got my new crossbow in the other day. I shot it 4 times and all was well. On the fifth shot, the arrow went through the fence way off to the right of the target (from 10 yards). After I loaded the crossbow again, I notice the red dot was not in the center. Each time I shoot it now the red dot moves to a different spot - so does the arrow. Apparently something has broken inside. The red dot I have is made by Barnett. I could probably get another one from the company that sold me the bow (good company), but, considering that this one only lasted for four shots, I don't think I want another Barnett red dot. Does anyone have recommendations for a reliable red dot for a crossbow (LOTS of vibration)? BTW: I know the the dot normally moves around depending on the angle of view, but that is not what is happening here. Sometimes, you can't even see the dot no matter what angle you are looking from.

Thanks,
PassThru


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry but i have never liked red dots scopes even on guns for this very reason.


----------



## short stop (Apr 5, 2006)

I had a  BSA red dot  I picked up at Walmart for $29.00 . It wasnt made  for xbows  or anythinglabeled as such .Ijust  put it  on my  Horton Xbow   .I had it on there for yrs and the only thing I ever had to fix was the battery going dead where I left it turned on all the time . Sounds like you got  a lemon .My Red dot never moved point of impact --my son even  shot a deer w/it last yr


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Apr 5, 2006)

*red dot*

I have a Horton Red Dot on my Excalibur crossbow.  It is great.  I too have left it on and had to change the battery, but as long as you check it as soon as you get in the stand and make sure it didn't get bumped on the way up it is never a problem.  I know the excalibur scopes are good scopes, I just wanted to try a red dot and I really like it a lot.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 5, 2006)

Maybe just me and you then I had two both moved around more then me, so I won't never own another...


----------



## TurkeyProof (Apr 5, 2006)

*Yes,Yes*

I have the same problem...


----------



## PWalls (Apr 6, 2006)

Never did like the though of a battery determining whether or not I could harvest an animal.

Get the Varizone scope with the delineated hash marks for range based on arrow speed.


----------



## PassThru (Apr 6, 2006)

I hunt primarily in Alabama, so I can't use a scope with magnification.  I expect Barnett to call me back in a day or two.  I'm considering just going to their standard peep sight.  Do any of you use a peep sight on your crossbow?


----------



## Hardwood man (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a barnett crossbow with the barnett red dot scope on it. I bought it when crossbows where legalized 5 years ago I believe. My boy has it now and the red dot scope still works good. Have to change the battery in it every year and reset it but if it doesn't get bumped thru the season it is on it. The only thing I didn't like about is aiming it high or low for different yardages. I have another barnnett now with a multi line yardage scope on it and like it a whole lot better.


----------



## BIGGUS (Apr 16, 2006)

I've got a Nikon Monarch red dot on my Super Redhawk that works great. Kinda pricey @ $289 though.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Apr 16, 2006)

I have the $30.00 BSA on my Turkey Gun and knock on wood its worked great for 3 years now.  Always have a spare battery they don't last forever and remember Murphy's law.


----------

